# Made my chute motorized!



## Jason B (Jan 28, 2015)

Best thing I ever did! Did this about 4 years ago to my 536.887990 model and going strong!






You can follow this for info:

Glove Winner: Snow Blower Mods | Toolmonger


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

That's cool! ....and pretty ingenious!!


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

yup
nothing better than taking out a reliable hand crank and putting a harbor frieght drillmaster in.


----------



## Jason B (Jan 28, 2015)

Yep. Did this 4 years ago and now use a lithium ion battery from my Rigid drill to power it which so far has last all season with only one charge. 

Originally, I had to hold the lever to engage the auger with one hand and the lever to engage the wheels with the other. Normally if you have to adjust the shoot, it involves you trying to hold one lever with your elbow while cranking the chute. I really don’t want to stop, and this makes things a lot easier and faster with the motorization!

Also, you can zip-tie the handle down for the auger, if you don't feel like holding the lever down for both the auger and the wheels.


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

good luck with that


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

Please.. All that effort to make it work When a handle will do just fine.

Idunno I'm old skool


----------



## Jason B (Jan 28, 2015)

My driveway is pretty long and has a lot of turn arounds. The way this blower is designed, you pretty much have to stop anytime you want to turn the chute. This mod saves me about 20 min... This driveway used to take me an hour and 20 mino, so 20 min less is a blessing.

Cost me about $22 and an hour to install maybe.


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

Jason B said:


> Best thing I ever did! Did this about 4 years ago to my 536.887990 model and going strong!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAlhaho2rPs
> 
> ...


Jason: That is so, so sweet. I'm guessing that you don't need a limit switch if you used a adjustable ratchet chuck

What are you using for the joy stick ???


----------



## Jason B (Jan 28, 2015)

RoyP said:


> Jason: That is so, so sweet. I'm guessing that you don't need a limit switch if you used a adjustable ratchet chuck
> 
> What are you using for the joy stick ???


Correct! I have the chuck adjusted so it bottoms out or starts to slip when it gets to the end. This protects everything. It was a harbor freight 18v drill that came with a separate light, super inexpensive. I also was able to mount the drill portion with zip ties, so didn't have to fab any brackets.

Here is the switch I used, $4:

DPDT 20-Amp Momentary Flip Switch : Flip Switches | RadioShack.com


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Pretty neat Jason. If I had a big ol' long driveway like yours it'd be something I'd do but seeing how my driveway is 30' not goimg to do it.


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

brickcity said:


> yup
> nothing better than taking out a reliable hand crank and putting a harbor frieght drillmaster in.


Are you doubting Harbor Freight quality? LOL!

Pretty cool idea, it's similar to the joystick controls that my Cub has.


----------



## schmitty (Jan 28, 2011)

cool idea Jason i also install home made power control for chute ,a freind of mine has a snapper with this feature after seeing it i was sold so i desined one.mine is from a elevator door operator dc motor. (ez-operator). the power sourse is 18v Roybi battery from old drill.i do like your power switch though mine is a dpdt momentary but is flat rocker,harer to use i may change it out to what u have.nice job.https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/troy...ABJXTRf9zV3yhF7-_Vd6Caqmi9vGV4trVrjMAlLTIpwRA


----------



## Jason B (Jan 28, 2015)

Nice schmitty! Your link isn't loading and is giving an error?


----------



## Jason B (Jan 28, 2015)

Jason B said:


> Best thing I ever did! Did this about 4 years ago to my 536.887990 model and going strong!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NAlhaho2rPs
> 
> ...


THis mod is still working, and now I have lithium ion battery that I take out of my Ryobi drill and use, and I only have to charge it ONCE for all season.


----------



## Money_man (Feb 16, 2015)

I was lucky enough to have a unit that came with the electric chute. So I can definitely see the allure of having this feature.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i was thinking about doing a mod similar to this on my 1 snowblower once i found out the deflector cable was $70. for $70 i am pretty sure i could make something. the cable still works for now but i really don't like cables. it almost needs to warm up for 2-3 minutes before it starts working. i also don't like the way the controls work and how how you need to push them down in order to move them. 

have you thought about using a lower voltage battery or a step down power converter? only reason i ask is the chute seems like is moving pretty fast


----------



## Jason B (Jan 28, 2015)

haven’t used the blower in 2 years and just did a few days ago and battery was still fully charged! Best mod I’ve done. Can’t go back.


----------

